# TORONTO | Wellington House | 80m | 23 fl | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wellington House, 23 floors


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...b-development-architectsalliance.25150/page-4


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

That project is amazing! Not sure why the thread has attracted so much spam though...


----------

